# Wide Angle Lens SUGGESTIONS ??



## OcLove (Jan 13, 2012)

Recently got a Canon xsi. I also alrdy have a Nikon D50. I've always LOOOVED photos that are wide angle and with the sight distortion look to them. I've read reviews on lenses and the comments that most reviews state, is that the lens doesn't have much distortion to them. Which I'm assume that's what people are glad to hear and seem to want(no distortion) but I Do! Does anyone know which is the least inexpensive Wide Angle Lens to get for a Canon xsi and/or Nikon D5? Thanks so Much.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 13, 2012)

Until you get into fisheye lenes, makers tend to eliminate as much distortion as possible.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 13, 2012)

All UWA lenses will have that distortion that you like if you shoot with your subject very close to the lens.  If your subject is far away, the distortion on a lot of modern lenses is very small and in a lot of cases un-noticeable.  If you want distortion regardless of the subject distance, perhaps you want a fisheye lens.  These are not cheap though being specialty lenses.  I think the cheapest one you'll find is around $600 new, running up to ~$1,500 for Canon's fisheye lens (which is a zoom fisheye).


----------



## MichaelH (Jan 13, 2012)

Canon's EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-5.6, Tokina 11-16 f/2.8, and the sigma 10-20mm f/3.5 are the offerings off the top of my head for the Canon. All three are great lenses.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 13, 2012)

There are many types of distortion...  do you mean actual perspective distortion, just cause it's wide?  Or a lens that doesn't render straight lines straight.

A fisheye is the ideal ultra wide distorted lens, but as mentioned they can be expensive.  Samyang 14mm f/2.8 is cheap ($300ish?) and distorts a solid amount (despite trying not to).


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, now can there really be 2 Michael H's on one forum???


----------



## OcLove (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks you guys.  but actually I'm not a fan of the While Fish eye distortion. I'm mainly referring to those "Almost Pulled in to the pic, vacuum like, sucked in distorted look." or even the ones where the walls seem to be angled differencing cuz of the distortion. And ya I think the least inexpensive will run about 6bills plus.  Thanks for the info.


----------

